
5G could create global economic boost worth $2T by 2030: Mckinsey - awb
https://angel.co/today/stories/5g-could-create-global-economic-boost-worth-2-trillion-by-2030-mckinsey-11618
======
chriscatoya
I'm a little skeptical: I see value in 5G for higher fidelity streaming of
many kinds, but they may be over-stating the total economic boost here as the
areas of growth being claimed strike me as IoT-heavy use cases ("mobility,
healthcare, manufacturing, and retail"), but embedded hardware already biases
towards using BTLE or WiFi over 4G whenever possible to extend battery life
and minimize maintenance. Sensors don't need 4k streaming ;) Despite IoT being
off the table, I definitely do believe there are very valuable 5G use cases
across those industries mentioned.

I also think the 10 year time horizon as ambitious because 5G requires
installing more base stations to cover the same network area as 4G and I can
see cities (like SF) fighting the installation of more antennae. The ability
to overturn NIMBY persuasion will lag the real adoption of the technology,
which means people need to see a killer 5G app for this to happen.

